# PM-3B Steam engine kit



## IronHorse (Jan 29, 2012)

I bought this PM Research 3BI kit from the Steam Show in Milton this past summer and I built most of it during the Xmas break. I also Incorporated a PM Dynamo that I bought from the same show last year. One day I hope to make the PM Boiler to go with this setup. 

This kit was fairly complicated to machine for me, the base was the hardest, but I bolted it to a angle plate and was able to turn it around to mill all of the features. For the belt, I found a large rubber band, cut it down and re glued it back with crazy glue. I mounted a small LED to the dynamo terminals, but I will probably make something nicer later.I had the PM kit for the Globe valves from years ago and decided to finally build one, only took 6 hours ??? I hope machining the other 3 will be faster.

After all the paint is fully cured, I will fire up the Hardware Store Boiler and run it with STEAM ;D


















Here is the Video






Thanks for watching
IronHorse


----------



## crab (Jan 29, 2012)

Very nice engine. Thm:
Bill


----------



## lazylathe (Jan 29, 2012)

Great looking engine!!!!

I bought one made many years ago and restored it to working condition.
It has yet to be painted, although i like the plain metal look.
May give a few bits a polish...

Love the oak base you made for yours!
I really have to get a router and table to start doing stuff like that.

Great video and a nice slow run too!!
The dynamo is an excellent touch!
Maybe make up a street lamp like the old Jensen engines used to have?

Andrew


----------



## tel (Jan 29, 2012)

It does look good! Always nice to see an engine actually 'doing' something


----------



## mklotz (Jan 29, 2012)

lazylathe  said:
			
		

> Maybe make up a street lamp like the old Jensen engines used to have?



O-gauge model railroads are popular these days. Check in a hobby/web store that caters to those folks. They may have accessories like street lamps.

Also, dollhouse suppliers have all manner of low voltage lighting for their houses. How about an all brass Victorian chandelier? That should delight the bling-lovers.


----------



## dsquire (Jan 29, 2012)

Ironhorse

Very nice engine and dynamo. Looks like it is a nice little runner. Thanks for sharing it with us.

Cheers 

Don


----------

